# IWC Ingenieur 40mm Automatic IW357002 review (2017 model)



## yessir69

I picked up the new (2017) model of the Ingenieur recently, and I thought I would post some thoughts. It's the IW 357002 model that can be viewed on the IWC website here: https://www.iwc.com/en/watch-collections/ingenieur/iw357002-ingenieur-automatic.html

For background, I've owned several Pateks, Audemars, Rolexes, Omegas, other IWCs, etc over the years. I've been collecting for over 20 years. I'm fairly active on this forum and TRF.

I think IWC hit one out of the park on this watch. I've been critical of many of its offerings over the years, but I think they are finally going in the right direction. There are several reasons I love this watch. First, the size is finally right. On size, it wears similar to the new Rolex DJ41. However, the IWC seems better sized. I think the IWC has much better lugs. The lugs are angled to hug the wrist and it doesn't flop around as much as my DJ41.

That brings me to the bracelet. It has an integrated bracelet that is the best I've seen in a long time. I've owned both the Patek 5711 Nautilus and the Audemars 15202 Royal Oak. The IWC has a very similar feeling bracelet. It is probably the most comfortable bracelet I've ever had. The only bracelet that even comes close is the 15202 Jumbo. I am posting a picture of the watch from a side view. Anyone that has owned the Nautilus or Jumbo will see that the watches sit the same.

There is also a micro adjustment to the bracelet. the polished "IWC" logo you see on the clasp in the picture is a button that operates the micro adjustment on the bracelet. It is similar to the micro adjustment (sliding version) on the modern Rolex Submariner. It is not like the one click micro adjustment on the DJ41, Rolex Daytona, etc.

The watch itself almost has a vintage feel. It is not heavy and over-built like so many modern watches. On the wrist, it feels almost like a five digit Rolex sports model. Specifically, if you have ever worn a 16700 GMT with the thinner case, it wears very similar. I believe that is due to the thinness of the watch and the construction of the bracelet. The dial is amazing. When not in direct light, it is a deep, deep black. It almost is like looking into a jar of Mont Blanc black fountain pen ink. When in the sunlight, it turns into a charcoal grey. It's not matte, but it's not glossy. It's hard to explain. You just have to see it in person. The lume goes all the way down the markers, so it is very visible in low light. The date wheel is the same color as the dial, so it blends in nicely. As far as mechanics go, the watch is gaining about 2 seconds per day, laid on its side at night.

The best news about this watch is the price. The MSRP is $5500. You can usually get a discount at an AD. It's a crazy good value for what you get. What you get is a great, accurate, comfortable mechanical watch that largely flies under the radar and has some history. If IWC continues to go in this direction, I think great things will come of the brand.

As an aside, I purchased this watch at Timeless Luxury Watches in Frisco, TX. I've been to stores and boutiques all over the place, and I can't stress how great my experience was. I went there to look at some Grand Seikos (they are the largest seller by volume in the US) and I was able to view and try on multiple IWCs, Zeniths, Grand Seikos, Nomos, Bremonts, and some others. They were very patient and accommodating. I learned that they will soon be opening a new store down the road that is four times as large and will become the exclusive Lange dealer in Texas. If you're in the Dallas area, I strongly suggest you stop by. You won't regret it.

Hope this helps anyone considering this watch. I'll post some pictures in the next fields.


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Micro adjustment.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Thanks for your review really pleased to hear you enjoy wearing it.

I am a big fan of the iwc ingenieur line 3 handers and was unsure of what to make of the new design but as you've rightly said it's a classic and I for one love it. 
I currently own the, 3239 and the Limited edition laureus sports models.

But I'm definitely warming up to these new models & by default I'm going for the white dial . It scratches that datejust itch for now .









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman

Brilliant, thanks for your thoughts on this new IWC, and the great pics. I was shocked when they abandoned the Genta design for the Ingenieur and went back to the original round case shape. I own the Genta one, but actually prefer the traditional round case design. I really just wish it had the Ingenieur text and logo on the dial. Congrats on your watch, I can see myself owning one of these one day.


----------



## MHe225

Thank you for that write-up and the pictures, yessir69. Very informative indeed |>

Very happy to see another Ingy Laureus (post 6)


----------



## City74

Great looking watch. I have really been warming up to IWC lately


----------



## Lucien369

Keaman said:


> I really just wish it had the Ingenieur text and logo on the dial.


Yes me too.

Without the Ingenieur logo the new Ingenieurs look a bit like any other round watches.

As they don't have a strong design like the Genta's or the Pilots, I think it is a mistake.


----------



## ccm123

Looks nice.


----------



## KLC

Lovely restrained design. Wear it in good health.


----------



## mato123

Looks great. The only cosmetic change I would make is to remove the small sub-markers between minute markers. I don't see a point of having them on the 3 hand watch (makes sense on chronograph). But it's not deal breaker for sure.


----------



## heb

I am sure it is a nice enough watch, as is the new chronograph with manufacture movement. But man, those dials have to be the most UNinspiring ones IWC has ever produced. I mean, sub minute chapters on a 3-hand watch...by IWC!? Come on man.

heb


----------



## yessir69

Thanks for the feedback. On the dial, one of the reasons I Iike it is the simplicity. With the long markers and lume it pops more than you think. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier

Love it!


----------



## rolexbaby

can you post lume pics? how is the lume? this is such a nice watch. i am in love with the simple design.


----------



## yessir69

rolexbaby said:


> can you post lume pics? how is the lume? this is such a nice watch. i am in love with the simple design.


This is my camera on my phone so not so good. The lume goes all the way down the markers. It's very good. Not overbearing like on some six digit Rolex sport models.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dosei

Wonder if the new adjustable clasp will fit on the 3239?

Awesome review and pictures!


----------



## sauuce

I really like that they stepped away from the genta design, but the sub-minute and redundant lume is kind of puzzling. 

Is this also the watch where people are complaining that they removed the anti magnetic properties?

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## illum91

Hello all...sorry to hijack the thread. New here but I'm looking for some advice on a 60s?? IWC Ingenieur that I picked up at a junk sale for $4. As you can tell it's pretty rusted out. Any advice for getting it serviced/eventually selling it? No pics of the movement yet. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## illum91

Hellos all, new to this forum. Recently picked up my first IWC Ingenieur. As you can see from the pictures, it's pretty bombed out but I'm almost positive it's from the 60's. No pics of the movement just yet. Mainly looking for advice on getting it cleaned up/serviced? What's worth spending? Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Dufresne

illum91 said:


> Hellos all, new to this forum. Recently picked up my first IWC Ingenieur. As you can see from the pictures, it's pretty bombed out but I'm almost positive it's from the 60's. No pics of the movement just yet. Mainly looking for advice on getting it cleaned up/serviced? What's worth spending? Any advice much appreciated
> View attachment 12733273


How many threads are you going to post on this? I count at least three and yes, you are hijacking this thread. What does your old maybe 666 have to do with the new 2017 Ingenieur?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

Hi Yessir69, would you be so kind to take me the precise width of the bracelet right at the clasp (could be 18 or 20 mm?) and the width of the bracelet middle part (somewhere around 9-12 mm?)? Thanks a lot in advance! BTW this watch seems to be a perfect all-rounder... 
Thx again, Best:
Robert


----------



## Dufresne

Yessir, I see you’ve listed the watch for sale. Any particular reason why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Dufresne said:


> Yessir, I see you've listed the watch for sale. Any particular reason why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just on to the next thing. Serial fiipper. No other reason.


----------



## Dufresne

Got one of my own today. I wanted a daily wearer with a bracelet. I wear dress shoes every day and I often switch between leather colors and was growing tired of changing straps so frequently. I do think it will look good on a variety of straps. Overall, I love it. It probably fits my 6.75" wrist better than any watch I've ever had. It's fairly thin too. Yes, Sellita movement (albeit "built to IWC standards) and yes, no antimagnetic properties but I'm not bothered. I think I've finally found a versatile all-rounder that should satiate me for some time to come.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparti

mato123 said:


> Looks great. The only cosmetic change I would make is to remove the small sub-markers between minute markers. I don't see a point of having them on the 3 hand watch (makes sense on chronograph). But it's not deal breaker for sure.


Excellent point about seconds submarkers.


----------



## Whiteshields1830

Nice and simple watch - though not my cup of tea (prefer something with more complications considering its coming from IWC). Maybe im just more a portuguesier guy...


----------



## dberg

I think a lot of people question the move away from the Genta design — which had a ton of personality. With the current design, what is the argument for this watch over, say, an Exp 1 or a Polaris no date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George-geo

Hello, I’am interesting is it better watch than new omega seamaster diver 300m in house calibre 8800 ref: 210.32.42.20.01.001
I’am going to buy on of them and need your advices,
I know IWC is higher brand but omega calibre 8800 is better movement than ingenieur sellita movement IMO. 
what do you think which model worth to buy.


----------



## Dufresne

George-geo said:


> Hello, I'am interesting is it better watch than new omega seamaster diver 300m in house calibre 8800 ref: 210.32.42.20.01.001
> I'am going to buy on of them and need your advices,
> I know IWC is higher brand but omega calibre 8800 is better movement than ingenieur sellita movement IMO.
> what do you think which model worth to buy.


You are correct on the movements. Both good, well-built watches. Do you want a diver or what I would argue is a more versatile watch with a much better bracelet? If you are good wearing a diver daily, then get the Omega. Otherwise, the IWC might be the better watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

